
Why Netflix Changed It's Logo - sksareen1
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/06/29/netflix-introduces-new-app-icon-ribbony-red-n/
======
jads
This submission's title is misleading. The article (under a more accurate
title) doesn't explain why it was changed, only that it has changed.

~~~
FroshKiller
It also has a typo. The possessive form is "its."

